# Best Saucier Material



## nrdino22 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm just starting out to buying quality, long lasting pieces for my kitchen. I've started with a fully clad stainless steel skillet in addition to an inherited cast iron skillet that is already perfectly seasoned, thank you Grandma. The next purchase I'm looking into would be a saucepan or saucier. I understand a saucier might be redundant if I already had nice saucepans but since I'm staring fresh I feel that the saucier has a slightly larger range of functions. My main question is what is the best material for a saucier? With the major choices being between the likes of stainless, anodized aluminum or cast iron (copper is a little out of my price range, but if it's the best please tell me anyways.) More conductive metals such as copper, stainless, and aluminum (as well as any clad combination of the three) offer better response to temperature change, while the enameled cast iron seems built to keep the temperature at a long and steady simmer. What are your thoughts on the advantages and disadvantages of the materials and which do you prefer?


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

I would stick with stainless clad or copper. Stainless clad you dont have to worry about acidic foods and heat transfer is great. Stainless or tinned copper would be quicker to react to temp changes but dont think you would notice.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

